# كاريكاتيرات عن انتخابات مجلس الشعب والرئاسة



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*





































جميع الكاريكاتيرات للفنان “اشرف حمدى” ​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوين قووووووووي 
مرسي مايكل ​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههه
كريكاتيرات حلووووة
*عاشت الايادي *​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه حلوين جدا يا مايكل

يارب يمسكوكك ههههههههههه

قصدى تسلم ايدك هههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههه*
*حلوين يا ميكي*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش بعيييييييييييييييييد*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*دا مطرب السى ان ان*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ع مروركم 

نورتوني​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*جامدة جدا يا مايكل  شكرا لمجهودك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي فبساويه ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------

